# Peep-toe/flat και γενικώς fashion όροι



## argyro (Jun 21, 2012)

Στα περιοδικά κρατούν την αγγλική λέξη. Εξάλλου, και το κοινό στο οποίο απευθύνονται έτσι τα ξέρει.

Πειράζει αν σε λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο παραμείνουν ως έχουν (peep-toe γόβα, flat πέδιλο κτλ.); 
Κατ' αρχάς, το πρώτο δεν ξέρω πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά (αν λέγεται κάπως) και δεύτερον το βιβλίο είναι εφηβικό, που σημαίνει ότι τα κοριτσάκια μια χαρά ξέρουν τι σημαίνει (στην καθημερινότητά τους είναι). 
Επίσης, το δεύτερο καμιά φορά γράφεται με ελληνικά (φλατ), αλλά το πρώτο θα το έγραφε κανείς "πιπ-τόου"; 

Σε γενικές γραμμές, όταν δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο στα ελληνικά (π.χ. τα slingback είναι τα γνωστά ξώφτερνα, οπότε λύνεται κάπως) κι όταν η ελληνική μεταγραφή φαίνεται περίεργη (π.χ. foundation, που συνήθως λέμε μέικ-απ, αν και οι αγγλόφωνοι ονομάζουν έτσι γενικώς το μακιγιάζ), είναι αδόκιμο να τα αφήνουμε έτσι;


----------



## SBE (Jun 21, 2012)

Εγώ θα τα ήθελα όλα μεταφρασμένα, αλλά μπορέι να είμαι και ιδιότροπη. 
Τα παπούτσια που λες παντως τα λενε εξώνυχα. Και τα άλλα στρωτά. 
Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς με το μεικ-απ. Μεικ-απ ή φον-ντε-τεν είναι αυτό που βάζουν για βάση στο μακιγιάζ. Πως θες να το πεις; Φαουντέισον;


----------



## argyro (Jun 21, 2012)

Σε καμία περίπτωση! Ως παράδειγμα το χρησιμοποίησα: πολύ συχνά αναφέρεται στα ελληνικά ως foundation (με λατινικά γράμματα), αλλά εξίσου συχνά και ως μέικ-απ (ή φον-ντε-τεν) - παρεμπιπτόντως, η βάση είναι άλλο πράγμα. Προφανώς, σε ένα λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο (όπως ήδη έχω κάνει για το βιβλίο που κάνω τώρα) θα προτιμήσω αυτό που προτείνεις για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. 

Ωστόσο, η ερώτησή μου είχε δύο σκέλη: 

Το ένα ήταν το γενικό, δηλαδή τι κάνουμε όταν δεν έχουμε πάντα αντίστοιχο όρο στα ελληνικά ή όταν ο όρος δεν είναι και τόσο γνωστός (κυρίως στο κοινό στο οποίο απευθυνόμαστε) - πάντα σε ό,τι έχει να κάνει με τα λογοτεχνικά βιβλία (και το χώρο της μόδας/ομορφιάς).

Και το δεύτερο ήταν συγκεκριμένα για τις peep-toe γόβες. Μου φαίνεται λογικό το εξώνυχα (κατά το (ε)ξώφτερνα) και δε θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να το διαβάσω σε ένα βιβλίο, αλλά ειλικρινά διστάζω πολύ να το βάλω σε ένα βιβλίο που απευθύνεται σε κορίτσια 15-18 ετών, που διαβάζουν περιοδικά μόδας κατά κόρον, που χρησιμοποιούν το ίντερνετ και τα beauty/fashion channels του youtube, που μπαίνουν σε blog ή έχουν και τα ίδια δικά τους blog (και πίστεψέ με, έχουμε πολλά τέτοια κορίτσια στην Ελλάδα) και τα οποία λένε πάντα (μα πάντα) peep-toe.


----------



## SBE (Jun 21, 2012)

Απορία γιατί μάλλον δεν διαβάζω προσεκτικά τα περιοδικά: σε τι διαφέρει η βάση από το μεικάπ; 

Για τα άλλα δεν έχω να πω τίποτα, γιατί νομίζω ότι έχεις δώσει ήδη την απαντηση που θέλεις.


----------



## argyro (Jun 21, 2012)

Ναι, για την απάντηση που λες έχεις δίκιο. Απλώς, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, θα ήθελα μια επιβεβαίωση ότι, τελοσπάντων, δε θα σας ενοχλούσε αν το βλέπατε σε βιβλίο. 

Πάντως, σε γενικές γραμμές, συμφωνώ απολύτως με την προτίμησή σου για τα ελληνικά. Για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έχω κάποιους δισταγμούς. Σ' ευχαριστώ πάντως για την απάντηση. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τη λέξη εξώνυχο ούτε που τη σκέφτηκα (για την ακρίβεια, ούτε που την ήξερα - πάντα κάτι καινούριο μαθαίνω εδώ).

Με τη βάση εννοούμε δύο πράγματα: είτε το primer (αυτό που μπαίνει κάτω από το φον-ντε-τεν), είτε το σύνολο των προϊόντων που βάζουμε πριν προχωρήσουμε στα χρώματα (δλδ, ενυδατική, primer, κονσίλερ, φον-ντε-τεν, πούδρα, ειδικό ρουζ για κοψίματα κτλ. - όχι απαραίτητα όοοοολα αυτά μαζί) - ως χρώματα εννοώ σκιές, ρουζ, μάσκαρα, μολύβι κτλ. κτλ.
[Είμαι σίγουρη ότι το συγκεκριμένο post θα φάει τρελό κράξιμο...]


----------



## bernardina (Jun 21, 2012)

argyro said:


> [Είμαι σίγουρη ότι το συγκεκριμένο post θα φάει τρελό κράξιμο...]



Καταρχάς απενοχοποιήσου!  
Από τη στιγμή που καλούμαστε να μεταφράσουμε, μεταφράζουμε. Τους όρους δεν τους φτιάχνουμε εμείς (συνήθως) και τα κείμενα δεν τα διαλέγουμε (κατά κανόνα). Έπειτα σκέψου πόσα ποστ θα μπορούσαν να φάνε τρελό κράξιμο ;) και πάμε παρακάτω.

Ναι, συχνά έχω κι εγώ τέτοια ερωτήματα. Αλλά πώς αλλιώς να πεις το eyeliner; Και πώς ακριβώς να το γράψεις; Aϊλάινερ, άιλάινερ, άι-λάινερ; Και ποιος είναι αυτός ο Άι-Λάινερ, τέλος πάντων, ο προστάτης των μακιγιέρ/ζ;  

Η μόδα/ομορφιά είναι άλλο ένα ναρκοπέδιο, ακριβώς επειδή οι όροι βρίσκονται κυρίως σε περιοδικά όπου οι συντάκτες κάνουν φίδια του κεφαλιού τους ό,τι τους φωτίσει ο Άι-Λάινερ (τις περισσότερες φορές αφήνουν τον όρο αμετάφραστο ή έχουν αντικαταστήσει τα παλιά καλά γαλλικά με νέα καλά αγγλικά). Η μετάφραση είναι συχνά προβληματική -για παράδειγμα, τα (ε)ξώφτερνα που λέει η SBE. Αν πεις έτσι τα slingbacks πώς θα πεις τα mules και πώς θα τα ξεχωρίσεις; (Τα έχω δει και ως πασουμάκια, αλλά δεν συμφωνώ -τα πασουμάκια_ είναι_ mules, τα mules δεν είναι _πάντα_ πασουμάκια  ). Και τι θα γράψεις αν τα αφήσεις αμετάφραστα; Mules, μιουλς, μουλς, μιουλζ, μιουλ ή μουλ; Μη γελάς, τα έχω δει όλα! (pun intended).

Λοιπόν, για να μην το κουράζω. Γι' άλλη μια φορά _*μάλλον*_ πράττουμε ανάλογα με το κείμενο. Αν απευθύνεται σε fashionados :inno: πιθανότατα αφήνουμε τη λέξη ως έχει, αλλά κατά προτίμηση μεταγραμμένη στα ελληνικά -πχ πιπ-τόου (πρακτική με πολύ λίγες γκουγκλιές που δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου, αλλά...) Αν το κείμενο απευθύνεται σε ευρύτερο κοινό (γυναίκες κάθε ηλικίας και σχέσης με τη μόδα) προσπαθούμε να αποδώσουμε τον όρο περιγραφικά, μονολεκτικά ή με άλλο δημιουργικό τρόπο, εκτός αν είναι ήδη καθιερωμένος, (πχ. μάσκαρα). Όσο για τα flat φλατ, μάλλον είναι εύκολη περίπτωση: μια ζωή τα λέγαμε ίσια ή χωρίς τακούνι. 

Δε βοήθησα, το ξέρω. Μάλλον ευκαιρία να πω τον πόνο μου βρήκα :s
Αλήθεια, εκείνο το _primer_ γιατί μου θυμίζει βελατούρα;


----------



## mitsos (Jun 21, 2012)

Γράφοντας εδώ και μερικούς μήνες σε ένα fashion blog (βοηθάω μια φίλη που είναι ειδική στο θέμα μόδα, έχει πάρει όμως διαζύγιο με το γράψιμο), θα έλεγα πως δεν είμαι υπέρ του να μεταφράζονται όλα τα fashion terms.

Σε οποιαδήποτε ηλικία κι αν απευθυνόμουν, θα έγραφα peep-toe γόβες. Επίσης, θα έγραφα mules (έστω μιουλς/μιουλ) για τα mules και εξώφτερνα για τα slingbacks (λιγότερο καθιερωμένος όρος στην Ελλάδα απ' ό,τι τα υπόλοιπα, θεωρώ).
Το eyeliner θα το έλεγα eyeliner και τα flat φλατ. Τι να κάνουμε, η αγγλική έχει προσφέρει απλόχερα τη δυνατότητα της συντομίας, των μικρών λέξεων και των μονολεκτικών όρων. Δεν νιώθω ότι η μόδα είναι ο ιδανικός χώρος να αποδώσεις περιγραφικά τα νοήματα ή να πειραματιστείς με λέξεις όπως "εξώνυχα" (προσωπικά μου φέρνει στο μυαλό βασανιστήρια).

Οφείλω όμως να πω ότι είμαι παντελώς άσχετη με τα γλωσσικά θέματα, ειδικότερα με τα μεταφραστικά, οπότε η γνώμη μου είναι περισσότερο η γνώμη ενός αναγνώστη. Απλώς, η ταπεινή μου άποψη είναι ότι τόσο στη γλώσσα της μόδας, όσο και στην κομπιουτερική, τα ελληνικά είναι δύσχρηστα, άκαμπτα και έχουν αποτύχει να εξυπηρετήσουν τις ανάγκες των χώρων αυτών.
Fashionwise, αγγλικά - ελληνικά 1-0.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2012)

argyro said:


> Το πρώτο θα το έγραφε κανείς "πιπ-τόου";


Πάντως θα βρεις ευρήματα σε ηλεκτρονικά υποδηματοπωλεία και _πιπ τόου_ και _πιπ-τόου_ και _πιπ το_ και _πιπ-το_. :)


----------



## Earion (Jun 21, 2012)

mitsos said:


> Τόσο στη γλώσσα της μόδας, όσο και στην κομπιουτερική, τα ελληνικά είναι *δύσχρηστα*, *άκαμπτα *και έχουν *αποτύχει *να εξυπηρετήσουν τις ανάγκες των χώρων αυτών. Fashionwise, αγγλικά - ελληνικά 1-0



Γερή σφαλιάρα αυτή, Μήτσο. Σβουριχτή. Πολύ χειρότερη από του Κασσιδιάρη.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 21, 2012)

Earion said:


> Γερή σφαλιάρα αυτή, Μήτσο. Σβουριχτή. Πολύ χειρότερη από του Κασσιδιάρη.


Αυτό που λέει η Μήτσους ισχύει απόλυτα και στη μαγειρική. Δεν μεταφράζονται ΟΛΑ τα υλικά των συνταγών, επειδή αν πας στον μανάβη ή στο σουπερμάρκετ και ζητήσεις το μεταφρασμένο υλικό, δεν θα το ξέρουν καν. Τρανό παράδειγμα το horseradish που κάποιοι επιμένουν να το γράφουν στις συνταγές "χρένο". Η λέξη χρένο είναι η σλαβική λέξη για το horseradish, άρα μετάφραση στα ελληνικά δεν είναι, ούτως ή άλλως. Και δεύτερον, είναι άγνωστη λέξη στην πιάτσα. Όταν πας στο σουπερμάρκετ και θέλεις horseradish, θα ζητήσεις χορσράντις. 

Τα αντίστοιχα ισχύουν και για όρους του μακιγιάζ ή της μόδας ή της πληροφορικής. Αν θέλεις να σε καταλάβουν όλοι, θα πεις τον ξένο όρο. Αν θέλεις να τους μπερδέψεις όλους, ψάχνεις κάποιον ελληνικό όρο που φαντάστηκε κάποιος, κάπου.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2012)

argyro said:


> [Είμαι σίγουρη ότι το συγκεκριμένο post θα φάει τρελό κράξιμο...]


Μπα, είσαι στο σωστό φόρουμ 
pixie haircut = κούρεμα ξωτικού ((επιμελώς ατημέλητο) αγορίστικο κούρεμα)


Προτείνω μετάφραση εκεί που γίνεται (ίσια παπούτσια), και αμετάφραστα με μεταγραφή εκεί που δε γίνεται (_πράιμερ, παπούτσια πιπ τόου, αϊλάινερ [εναλλακτικά: το κολύριο του Κίμωνα]_), κυρίως επειδή το να βλέπω λατινικό αλφάβητο σε λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο είναι ένα από pet peeves μου. 
Για το αμετάφραστο του θέματος: είναι τόσο γρήγορη η εισροή όρων της μόδας από τα αγγλικά τα τελευταία χρόνια, που για να υπάρξει προσαρμογή ήθελε ειδική ορολογική ομάδα. Γι' αυτό επικρατούν τα αγγλικά, όπως λέει ο Μήτσος


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2012)

mitsos said:


> Τόσο στη γλώσσα της μόδας, όσο και στην κομπιουτερική, τα ελληνικά είναι *δύσχρηστα*, *άκαμπτα *και έχουν *αποτύχει *να εξυπηρετήσουν τις ανάγκες των χώρων αυτών. Fashionwise, αγγλικά - ελληνικά 1-0





Earion said:


> Γερή σφαλιάρα αυτή, Μήτσο. Σβουριχτή.



Και όμως. Τα ελληνικά μια χαρά έχουν φτιάξει την _κομπιουτερική_ πιο πάνω. Και ξέρουν και από _φασόν_ και από _φασιονίστες_. Οι φόβοι μας φταίνε, που δεν έκαναν (όταν έπρεπε) το φασόν φασόνι (ή φασό, κατά το μπετό) και δεν κάνουν τώρα το fashionwise φασιονιστικά.

Και αφού δεν μας ενοχλούν τα τανκς, ούτε τα μιουλς θα έπρεπε να μας ενοχλούν.

Αρκεί να υπάρχουν λεξικά και γλωσσάρια... :)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 21, 2012)

Επί τη ευκαιρία, επειδή σε σε ένα άλλο ποστ θίξαμε για πολλοστή φορά το θέμα, προβληματίζονται κι άλλοι με αυτά που λέει η Μήτσους (έγραψες Άλεξ!  )


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2012)

Earion said:


> Γερή σφαλιάρα αυτή, Μήτσο. Σβουριχτή. Πολύ χειρότερη από του Κασσιδιάρη.



Καλημέρα. Μα γιατί; Έκαστος εφ' ω ετάχθη. Φαντάζεσαι τα αγγλικά να προσπαθούν να δημιουργήσουν, ας πούμε, ιατρική ορολογία χωρίς τα ελληνολατινικά; Θα ήταν όλα κάτι σαν το _foot-and-mouth disease_. Ή τα _peep-toe shoes_.





bernardina said:


> Επί τη ευκαιρία, επειδή σε σε ένα άλλο ποστ θίξαμε για πολλοστή φορά το θέμα, προβληματίζονται κι άλλοι με αυτά που λέει η Μήτσους (έγραψες Άλεξ!  )


Τι μου θύμισες... Από πρόπερσι θέλω να ξαναπιάσω το σχετικό νήμα. Τώρα έχω και το βιβλίο. Κάπου.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5565-Οι-νεολογισμοί-της-Ακαδημίας


----------



## bernardina (Jun 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Φαντάζεσαι τα αγγλικά να προσπαθούν να δημιουργήσουν, ας πούμε, ιατρική ορολογία χωρίς τα ελληνολατινικά; Θα ήταν όλα κάτι σαν το _foot-and-mouth disease_. Ή τα _peep-toe shoes_.



Αχ, _εσύ_ τι μου θύμισες με το foot-and-mouth ή hoof-and-mouth (που έπρεπε να κάνω και λογοπαίγνια, η γυναίκααα! :scared::scared: )


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2012)

...
eyeliner: οφθαλμοπεριγράμμωσις
peep-toe: δακτυλολάθροπτον
slingbacks: οπισθιμαντοφόρα
mules: ημιόνοπλα
flats: επιπεδοπύθμενα, (_χυδαϊστί_ φλαταδούρες)
foundation: ψιμμυθιοθεμελίωσις
primer: εμπύρευμα | αστάρι
concealer: συγκαλυπτικόν, υποκρύπτον
mascara: βλεφαριδοπροσωπείον
fashion: νεωτερισμοί
fashionistas: (ένθερμοι) νεωτεριστές
horseradish: ιπποραφανές (είναι προφανές!) 
 
Έκαστος εφ' ω ετάχθη. Try me, if you dare. :devil:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 21, 2012)

Μερικές προτάσεις για βελτιώσεις (τολμάω;:s:s)

eyeliner: οφθαλμοπεριγράμμωσις οφθαλμοπεριγράφος
peep-toe: δακτυλολάθροπτον
slingbacks: οπισθιμαντοφόρα
mules: ημιόνοπλα ημιονοπλοειδή (ενν. υποδήματα)
flats: επιπεδοπύθμενα, (_χυδαϊστί_ φλαταδούρες) επιπεδοπέλματα
foundation: ψιμμυθιοθεμελίωσις
primer: εμπύρευμα | αστάρι ή πρωτεπίχρισμα
concealer: συγκαλυπτικόν, υποκρύπτον
mascara: βλεφαριδοπροσωπείον βλεφαριδοχρωματιστικόν φτου σκουληκομερμηγκότρυπα 
fashion: νεωτερισμοί
fashionistas: (ένθερμοι) νεωτεριστές
horseradish: ιπποραφανές (είναι προφανές!)


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2012)

Για τον -γράφο, τα -πέλματα και το επίχρισμα έχεις δίκιο. Τα ημιόνοπλα όμως τα ήθελα έτσι σαν τα όπλα (όταν μουλαρώνει η φέρουσα), όχι μόνο στο -ειδές, στη μορφή.

Fashion - David Bowie 

[video=youtube;GA27aQZCQMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=en&v=GA27aQZCQMk&gl=US[/video] 
There's a brand new dance but I don't know its name 
That people from bad homes do again and again
It's big and it's bland, full of tension and fear
They do it over there but we don't do it here

We are the goon squad and we're coming to town, peep peep...


----------



## SBE (Jun 21, 2012)

Πάντως ειδικά για τα παπούτσια που πίπ-τουν, καθώς και για τα τσόκαρα μιουλ και άλλες υποδηματολογικές ιστορίες, ίσως πρέπει κάποιος να μας θυμίσει ότι αυτά τα παπούτσια δεν ανακαλύφτηκαν τώρα, τα είχαμε κι από παλιά. Όπως είχαμε και σκαρπίνια, μποτίνια, παντοφλέ, μπαλαρίνες, γόβες, στρωτά, χαμηλοτάκουνα, ψηλοτάκουνα, εξώφτερνα, πέδιλα, με λουρί- βραχιόλι, σταυρωτά, σανέλ κλπ.


----------



## argyro (Jun 21, 2012)

Καταρχάς, να πω ότι πολύ το διασκεδάζω τελικά αυτό το θέμα! Ειδικά τις προτάσεις του daeman (να 'σαι καλά, μου έφτιαξες το κέφι σήμερα). 

Ισχύει ότι τα αγγλικά έχουν διεισδύσει απίστευτα στους δύο (όχι και τόσο ξεχωριστούς πια, θα έλεγα, χώρους) και όχι μόνο στην ελληνική. Ακόμα και γαλλικές σελίδες ή περιοδικά (αν η Γαλλία δεν έχει παράδοση στην παραγωγή καλλυντικών, ποιος έχει?) χρησιμοποιούν πλέον (όχι αυστηρά όμως) τους αγγλικούς (π.χ. bronzer [επίσης και maquillage soleil], eyeliner, primer [αυτό το λένε και base (de teint) και primer] και άλλα πολλά, δεν έχουν τελειωμό). 

Δεν νομίζω ότι κάποιος δε θα καταλάβει το άιλαϊνερ (ή όπως αλλιώς) γραμμένο στα ελληνικά (όπου εδώ υπάρχει άλλο πρόβλημα (άσχετο με το θέμα το σχόλιο): ως άιλαϊνερ στα ελληνικά λέμε το υγρό [liquid eyeliner] -και γι' αυτό δεν ξέρω αν έχει και νόημα να γράφουμε στα ελληνικά "υγρό άιλαϊνερ" (πλεονασμός δεν είναι?)-, ενώ οι ξένοι εννοούν και το υγρό και το μολύβι) ή το κονσίλερ (btw, ο ελληνικός όρος είναι καλυπτικό ή διορθωτικό [στικ, υγρό κτλ.] για μαύρους κύκλους [και ατέλειες]- καθόλου βολικός σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις) ή θα ενοχληθεί αν δει γραμμένη τη φράση "φλατ πέδιλα". 

Συμφωνώ και με τη μεν άποψη και με τη δε - αναλόγως το μέσο (περιοδικό, βιβλίο -και τι βιβλίο;- blog). Για παράδειγμα, στο περιοδικό με το οποίο συνεργάζομαι, κυριαρχούν οι αγγλικοί όροι (άλλοτε γραμμένοι με αγγλικό, άλλοτε με ελληνικό αλφάβητο, κατά τη διάθεση του συντάκτη). Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι προσωπικά θα με χαλούσε να έβλεπα τη λέξη "ξώφτερνο" π.χ. (αφού ξέρω τι σημαίνει, what's the problem?). 

Όπως και να το κάνουμε όμως, υπάρχουν όροι που δύσκολα μεταφέρονται ή ελάχιστοι γνωρίζουν τι σημαίνει ο αντίστοιχος ελληνικός ή σε κάποιους (δεκτό κι αυτό) τους φαίνονται... passé. 

Και δε θα μιλήσω για όσους ανέφερα παραπάνω (όλοι υπάρχουν στα ελληνικά σε μετάφραση αλλά και σε μεταγραφή), αλλά π.χ. τι κάνουμε με το μολύβι kohl; Το λέμε κολ; Το αφήνουμε στα αγγλικά; Λέμε μολύβι για το εσωτερικό των ματιών; Ή κάνουμε το λάθος και γράφουμε καζάλ (kajal), που έχει την ίδια χρήση, αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα (αυτό το τελευταίο το βάζω απλώς γιατί είναι κοινό λάθος); Το highlighter; Πάντα χάιλαϊτερ το προφέρουμε στα ελληνικά (αλλά ποτέ δεν το έχω δει έτσι γραμμένο - έχω ακούσει, ωστόσο, μακιγιέζ να τα αποκαλεί "λάμψεις"). 

Κι επειδή δεν είμαι και γκουρού στο θέμα, πολλές φορές μου έχει ζητηθεί να μεταφράσω τέτοια κείμενα και πρέπει να πω ότι ενώ στο θέμα της ομορφιάς κάτι γίνεται, το θέμα των όρων της μόδας πολύ με ταλαιπωρεί... 

Τέλος πάντων, έχω απλωθεί πολύ κι έχω ξεφύγει από το αρχικό ερώτημα. Ίσως πάλι είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να καταλήξουμε κάπου και, ποιος ξέρει, να κάνουμε κι ένα γλωσσάρι στο τέλος. 

Πάντως, για να μην το ξεχάσω, το βιβλίο που κάνω τώρα είναι εφηβικό (νομίζω το είπα παραπάνω), έχει οχτώ ηρωίδες ηλικίας 14-18, δεν είναι βιβλίο μόδας, αλλά συχνά αναφέρεται στο πώς θα ντυθούν, πώς θα βαφτούν κτλ. Οπότε ναι, για μένα έχει κάποια σημασία το ότι θα το διαβάσουν κατά κύριο λόγο κοπέλες που ίσως τους φανεί άσχημο (δικαίως ή αδίκως, δεν έχει σημασία) το (ε)ξώφτερνο, το (ε)ξώνυχο, το πασουμάκι κτλ. και σ' αυτό ακριβώς είναι που θέλω τη γνώμη σας. 

Επίσης, συγχωρέστε μου τα αγγλικά ερωτηματικά, αλλά με τα ελληνικά εμφανίζονται φατσούλες καμιά φορά. 

Μα τι λογοδιάρροια είναι αυτή που μ' έχει πιάσει για ένα παπούτσι; :blush:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2012)

Ανάποδα: τα ελληνικά ερωτηματικά εμφανίζονται φατσούλες όταν ακολουθεί παρένθεση χωρίς κενό, έτσι --> ;) Λύση: ερωτηματικό + κενό + παρένθεση ή disable smileys in text, επιλογή που εμφανίζεται κάτω από το μήνυμά σου όταν πατάς reply to thread.

Το eyeliner νομίζω ότι μεταφράζεται ως _μολύβι_, ενώ όταν θέλουμε το ελληνικό () αϊλάινερ, στα αγγλικά γράφει liquid liner/liquid eyeliner.


----------



## crystal (Jun 21, 2012)

Γαμώτο, έχω πολλή δουλειά σήμερα κι έχασα όλο το γλέντι!

Νομίζω ότι τα πάντα παίζουν κατά περίπτωση. Εγώ π.χ. θα έγραφα peep toe αλλά φλατ*, kohl αλλά αϊλάινερ, ξώφτερνα και ξώνυχα με τίποτα μια και το βιβλίο είναι εφηβικό. Αλλά επειδή αυτά έχουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό να κάνουν με υποκειμενικά κριτήρια και με τις προσλαμβάνουσες της καθεμιάς, θα πρότεινα (γεμάτη συναδελφική αυταπάρνηση ) να τα φέρεις όλα εδώ και να δούμε τη λαϊκή ετυμηγορία για το καθένα χωριστά.


*Ή schόπατα, όπως τα λέμε εκεί στα βορινά.


----------



## argyro (Jun 21, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Το eyeliner νομίζω ότι μεταφράζεται ως _μολύβι_, ενώ όταν θέλουμε το ελληνικό () αϊλάινερ, στα αγγλικά γράφει liquid liner/liquid eyeliner.



Αυτό ακριβώς είπα! :)

ΥΓ. Υπάρχει και το τζελ αϊλάινερ. Τελικά, είναι μεγάλη βιομηχανία το μπωτέ.


----------



## argyro (Jun 21, 2012)

crystal said:


> θα πρότεινα (γεμάτη συναδελφική αυταπάρνηση ) να τα φέρεις όλα εδώ και να δούμε τη λαϊκή ετυμηγορία για το καθένα χωριστά.



Μπορώ να το κάνω, αλλά θα μου πάρει λίγο χρόνο. Να προχωρήσει το βιβλίο, γιατί μπορεί να προκύψουν και άλλα πιο κάτω. Αν και νομίζω ότι μάλλον θα σας ταλαιπωρήσω έτσι...


----------



## Earion (Jun 21, 2012)

Αλεξάνδρα (10) και Νίκελ (14), δεν φαντάζομαι να απαντάτε σε μένα, νομίζοντας ότι υποστηρίζω τη θέση πως πρέπει τα πάντα να μεταφράζονται με ελληνικούς όρους. Ασφαλώς και δεν γίνεται αυτό, πολύ περισσότερο όταν τα ίδια τα προς μετάφραση πράγματα δεν υπάρχουν στις δικές μας προσλαμβάνουσες, όπως για παράδειγμα το horseradish (και ακόμα περισσότερο όλα αυτά τα απίθανα μαραφέτια της γυναικείας οπλοθήκης που μας αραδιάζετε, μπρος στα οποία εμείς τα αγόρια απλώς μείνουμε με το στόμα ανοιχτό). Σε άλλη θέση απάντησα, αυτήν της καλής μας Μήτσου, ότι τα ελληνικά είναι *δύσχρηστα*, *άκαμπτα *και έχουν *αποτύχει *να εξυπηρετήσουν τις ανάγκες του τομέα των υπολογιστών και του γυναικείου καλλωπισμού. Με τον τρόπο που έχει διατυπωθεί, κάπως απόλυτα, πιστεύω ότι δεν ευσταθεί. Ο Δόκτορας, που με κατάλαβε, έσπευσε να διαμαρτυρηθεί για τα κομπιουτερίστικα και η SBE κατέβασε ολόκληρο κατάλογο για να μας θυμίσει ότι η ελληνική στο παρελθόν ανταποκρίθηκε καλά στη ζήτηση. Τους ευχαριστώ, και βέβαια δεν έχω τίποτε να προσθέσω επ’ αυτού γιατί θα φανεί ότι συζητάμε για τα αυτονόητα. 

Αυτό που θέλω να επισημάνω είναι ότι λέξεις μπορούν να βρεθούν, είτε σκαλίζοντας στα λεξικά είτε επινοώντας νέες συνθέσεις (εξάπαντος όμως όχι τόσο θαυμαστές όσο τα κομψοτεχνήματα που μας παρέθεσε ο Δαεμάνος αμέσως πιο πάνω), και μέχρι εκεί η μεταφραστική, η συνθετική, η παραγωγική δύναμη της νέας ελληνικής είναι επαρκής. Αυτό που δεν είναι εγγυημένο, και που εξυψώνει η Μήτσος μας σε πρωταρχικό κριτήριο, είναι το αν οι λέξεις αυτές θα συμπλέουν με το λεξιλόγιο που κυριαρχεί σήμερα στο σχετικό χώρο --και μάλλον δεν πρέπει να πω «με το λεξιλόγιο» αλλά με το «πνεύμα του λεξιλογίου»· γιατί το ζητούμενο πρώτα και κύρια είναι οι συμπαραδηλώσεις, οι περίφημες κοινωνικές αναφορές. Μπορεί το «ξώνυχο» να είναι ωραιότατη λέξη, ίσως μάλιστα και αυθεντική, να έχει ακουστεί δηλαδή πραγματικά σε στόματα ομιλητών, αλλά ξενίζει τη Μήτσο και τις κοπελούδες του βιβλίου της Αργυρώς, γιατί είναι πολύ «εγχώρια», θυμίζει κυράδες που πλένουν τα ρούχα στο πλυσταριό, δεν είναι μοντέρνα, δεν είναι «έτσι» ρε παιδί μου (δεν είναι «σικ» που θα ’λεγαν κάποτε οι μεγαλύτεροί μου). *Αλλά αυτό είναι κριτήριο εξωγλωσσικό*. Ή μάλλον, αυτοδιορθώνομαι, ανήκει στη σφαίρα της κοινωνιογλωσσολογίας, στο πώς μεταχειρίζεται το κάθε άτομο, η κάθε ομάδα τη γλώσσα για την επικοινωνία. Ιδιαίτερα μάλιστα ο τομέας της μόδας είναι το κατεξοχήν πεδίο με κοινωνικές συμπαραδηλώσεις, όπου το τι φοράμε δηλώνει ποιοι είμαστε, πώς βλέπουμε τον κόσμο, πώς θέλουμε να μας βλέπουν οι άλλοι, και όλα τα παρόμοια.

Να μη σας κουράζω, καταλάβατε που το πηγαίνω: ότι δεν είναι τα ελληνικά δύσχρηστα και άκαμπτα και ανήμπορα να εξυπηρετήσουν ανάγκες επικοινωνίας, οι απαιτήσεις των χρηστών είναι διαφορετικές. Οι χρήστες είναι που θέλουν κάτι που να μην ξεφεύγει από τα αγγλικά, γιατί τα αγγλικά είναι σήμερα «μαστ», γιατί τα αγγλικά έχουν διεθνές «ίμπακτ», όπως δεν έχουν τα ελληνικά. (Όπως δεν έχουν, εδώ που τα λέμε, και γλώσσες που κάποτε είχαν και κυριαρχούσαν στη μόδα. Θυμηθείτε ότι κάποτε την κοινωνική αίγλη είχαν τα γαλλικά, και ότι οι γυναίκες φορούσαν «μπικουτί»· έπειτα ανέβηκαν τα αγγλικά και η αλλαγή αντικατοπτρίστηκε και στα ελληνικά, όπου τα μπικουτί έγιναν ρόλεϊ. Ή, ακόμα πιο παλιά, την κοινωνική αίγλη είχαν τα ιταλικά, και ακόμα πιο παλιά το μέτρο της κομψότητας δινόταν από τα περσο-αραβικά, τότε που οι γυναίκες βάφονταν με *κινά *και *τεμπεσίρι*).

Αυτά ήθελα να πω, Μήτσο ’μ. Και ειδικά για τα μιουλς να θυμηθούμε ότι ξεκίνησαν από τη Βενετιά, και είμαι βέβαιος, χωρίς να ψάξω, ότι στα βενετσιάνικα θα υπάρχει ο αντίστοιχος όρος, και πολύ πιθανόν, πάλι το λέω χωρίς να ψάξω, μπορεί να έχουν περάσει στα ελληνικά από τα βενετσιάνικα. Δεν επιθυμώ να παρέμβω σε προτιμήσεις, αλλά το «ξώνυχο» ωραίο θα ήταν να επικρατήσει (Και να ξέρεις, δεν είναι διόλου δύσκολο: φτάνει ν’ ακουστεί δυο τρεις φορές στην τηλεόραση, να το πει, ας πούμε, η Μενεγάκη και να το πάρει η Ναταλία Γερμανού, και θα γίνει καραμέλα).

Υ.Γ. Δαεμάνε, το «εμπύρευμα» είναι το καψούλι που ανάβει τη μπαρούτη, αυτό που κρατάγανε στα παλιά αρκεβούζια· είναι η άλλη σημασία του primer.


----------



## crystal (Jun 21, 2012)

Και μια παλιότερη σχετική συζήτηση εδωνά.


----------



## mitsos (Jun 21, 2012)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η διατύπωση μου ήταν αρκετά απόλυτη, αλλά έχω φρέσκο τον εκνευρισμό που μου προκάλεσε η Google όταν πήρε την πρωτοβουλία να μου αλλάξει τη γλώσσα στα ελληνικά. Ξαφνικά όλα άρχισαν να φαίνονται αλλόκοτα και... ξένα (advanced permissions = σύνθετη εξουσιοδότηση κλπ). Θέμα συνήθειας καθαρά, δεν κατηγορώ κάποιον εδώ, μη με παρεξηγήσετε. Ίσως την google λίγο.  

To clear things up though, δεν είπα ότι τα ελληνικά είναι _δύσχρηστα και άκαμπτα και ανήμπορα να εξυπηρετήσουν ανάγκες επικοινωνίας_ γενικώς και αορίστως, αλλά *συγκεκριμένα* τις ανάγκες των χώρων που προανέφερα. _Δεν συμπλέουν με το «πνεύμα του λεξιλογίου»_, όπως πολύ ωραία διατύπωσες, Earion.

Δε νομίζω ότι και η ίδια η Μιούτσια Πράντα αν μου έλεγε οχτώ φορές τη μέρα "Σ' αρέσουν τα καινούρια ξώνυχα που σχεδίασα;", θα μου ακουγόταν καλύτερη αυτή η λέξη (καλά μην πω για το τσόκαρο και τους συνειρμούς που προκύπτουν). Φασιονιστικά (αφού έτσι σας αρέσει πιο πολύ) λοιπόν, το αν ακούγεται μια λέξη 'σικ' είναι πρωταρχικής σημασίας για την καθιέρωσή της στο χώρο, πολύ περισσότερο από το ποιος είναι αυτός που θα την εισάγει/χρησιμοποιήσει/επαναλάβει.

Κομπιουτερικά, νομίζω είναι περισσότερο θέμα πολυπλοκότητας το πρόβλημα της "ακαμψίας". Μα, σοβαρά τώρα, 'σύνθετη εξουσιοδότηση'; 'Επικόλληση'; Τζίζας!
Εκεί βέβαια έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου, μπορεί να φταίει καθαρά η συνήθεια και το στραβό μου το κεφάλι.

Ούτε η σαγιονάρα είναι ελληνική λέξη, ούτε η παντόφλα, ούτε το ρούχο, ούτε το παπούτσι. Παπούτσι λέμε όμως, συνήθως, όχι υπόδημα. Και σε λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο ακόμα, δε θα έγραφε "έβγαλε βιαστικά τα ενδύματα και τα υποδήματά του και βούτηξε στη λίμνη". Εσείς τα ξέρετε καλύτερα από μένα. Γιατί να μην αφήσουμε λοιπόν και τα peep-toes να γίνουν πιπ-τόουζ και να τα χρησιμοποιούμε αντί για τα ξώνυχα; Θα μου πείτε, με αυτή τη λογική, στο τέλος θα πάρουμε όλες τις ξένες λέξεις (αγγλικές, γαλλικές, ιταλικές, βενετσιάνικες κ.ο.κ.) και θα τις χρησιμοποιούμε αντί όόόόλων των ελληνικών που δεν είναι τόσο εύηχες ή δεν συμβαδίζουν με το «πνεύμα του λεξιλογίου» του εκάστοτε τομέα. Οπότε πάει η γλώσσα. Πετσοκόφτηκε 

Και δε θα έχετε άδικο. Αλλά από την άλλη, τι να σας πω κι εγώ. I'm at a loss. Τα μιουλς, πάντως, τσόκαρα δε θα τα πω ποτέ.

Το θέμα είναι, και εδώ αλήθεια περιμένω να δώσετε τα φώτα σας, αγαπητοί μου Λεξιλόγοι, γιατί ελληνικές λέξεις όπως ξώνυχα, ξώφτερνα κ.λπ., ακούγονται τόσο "βλάχικες", αν μου επιτρέπετε το χαρακτηρισμό, και θυμίζουν όπως είπε και ο Earion _"κυράδες που πλένουν τα ρούχα στο πλυσταριό"_. Γιατί, ωρέ παιδιά;

Και, τέλος πάντων, υπάρχει κάποια λύση που να ικανοποιεί και τις δύο πλευρές; Εσάς τους γλωσσολόγους, από τη μία, και τις ψωνάρες φασιονίστας, από την άλλη (ή έστω τους ξεροκέφαλους κομπιουτεράκηδες);

(παρατηρήσατε πόσο προσεκτικά *δε* με έβαλα στην κατηγορία με τις ψωνάρες φασιονίστας ε;  )


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2012)

Εγώ θα θέσω αλλιώς την ερώτησή σου μήτσο: γιατί η λέξη _εξώφτερνο_ σου ακούγεται βλάχικη; Αφού ακούγεται καθημερινά σε υποδηματοπωλεία του ... Κολωνακίου. Ας πούμε ότι τα εξώνυχα είναι λίγο τραβηγμένα, άλλωστε κι εγώ δεν τα λέω έτσι, τα λέω _ανοιχτά μπροστά_, για τα άλλα όμως είναι κοινότατη η λέξη. Κάνε μια γκουγκλοαναζήτηση και θα δεις ότι έτσι περιγράφονται και μάρκες της τελευταίας μόδας. Από το Ζάρα που ντύνει τη μισή Ελλάδα μέχρι ό,τι θες. 

ΥΓ Και τι μανία σας έχει πιάσει με τα φλατ και δε σας κάνει η λέξη ίσια ή στρωτά;


----------



## Lina (Jun 22, 2012)

Μια που η Αργυρώ ζητά γνώμες, ας πω κι εγώ τη δική μου.

Ως μεταφραστές νομίζω ότι όλοι έχουμε μια φυσική απέχθεια, άντε αντιπάθεια για να μην είμαι ακραία, στο να αφήνουμε λέξεις αμετάφραστες στα γραπτά μας. Το αντιλαμβανόμαστε σαν προδοσία (της γλώσσας, της αποστολής μας, δεν ξέρω), σαν ανεπάρκεια ή αποτυχία, προσωπική ή συλλογική. Από την άλλη πλευρά, πρέπει να είμαστε ρεαλιστές. Δεν μπορούμε να γράφουμε σε μια γλώσσα που την καταλαβαίνουμε μόνο εμείς. Ας μην ξεχνούμε ότι η μετάφραση την επικοινωνία υπηρετεί. Όταν λοιπόν καλείσαι να μεταφράσεις ένα βιβλίο που μιλά για σύγχρονα κορίτσια και όχι για μαθητευόμενες μοναχές, δεν θα βάλεις μέσα γλωσσικούς τύπους που θα ευχαριστούσαν την Ακαδημία, αλλά θα προκαλούσαν γέλιο ή απορία στους αναγνώστες σου. Θα μιλήσεις στη γλώσσα των κοριτσιών. 

Τώρα, στο θέμα μεταγραφή ή όχι, τάσσομαι κι εγώ υπέρ της μεταγραφής χωρίς σίγμα τελικό στον πληθυντικό. Αν οι μεταφραστές έχουμε και παιδευτικό ρόλο, εγώ μέχρι εκεί θα το πήγαινα. 

Έτσι, μιουλ, πιπ-τόου (ομολογώ ότι με ενοχλεί η παύλα), φλατ, αϊλάινερ (με τόνο στο -λα-), εξώφτερνα.

Για το φλατ, κι εγώ αναρωτιόμουν επί χρόνια γιατί ξαφνικά τα ίσια αρχίσαμε να τα λέμε φλατ, μέχρι που άρχισα κι εγώ να το χρησιμοποιώ για να συνεννοούμαστε!


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2012)

Συχνά εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο το αισθητήριο των νέων που έχουν αφομοιώσει γλώσσα από μια καλή δόση βιβλίων, ίντερνετ, τηλεόρασης κ.λπ. παρά τις αφεντιές μας. Είναι ένας πιο φυσιολογικός μέσος όρος. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ένα άτομο εκπροσωπεί τον μέσο όρο. Υπάρχουν πάντα οι ιδιοσυγκρασιακές επιλογές.

Γενικότερα πάντως: από αυτά που λέμε εδώ, εγώ βγάζω το συμπέρασμα ότι *η ελληνική γλώσσα δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκαμπτη και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα να υπηρετήσει ανάγκες επικοινωνίας*. Μόνο που εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα να βάλω και τα _φλατ_ στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Δεν έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα να βάλουμε το ξενόγλωσσο όπως το γέννησε η μαμά του, και μάλιστα χωρίς να το γράψουμε με πλάγια για να ξεχωρίζει, όπως κάνουν οι άλλοι που έχουν τη λατινική γραφή για όλα. Μια χαρά ξεχωρίζουν και ο Homo sapiens και τα peep-toes. Και με τα (κύρια) ονόματα κάνουμε ό,τι θέλουμε: τα αφήνουμε στα ξένα και τα προφέρει ο καθένας όπως θέλει ή τα μεταγράφουμε — πάλι ο καθένας όπως θέλει, και με τρεις διαφορετικούς επίσημους τρόπους μεταγραφής, άμα λάχει.

Και άμα δεν θέλουμε να τα γράψουμε σαν τους ξένους και να τα προφέρουμε σαν τους βλάχους, τα μεταγραμματίζουμε, τα μεταγράφουμε, τα εξελληνίζουμε και τα μεταφράζουμε. Καμιά φορά τα κάνουμε όλα μαζί. Έτσι τα links είναι links και λινκς και λίνκοι και σύνδεσμοι — και λίκνοι, άμα λάχει. *Έχει κανείς την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει δυσκαμψία ή πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας;* Ποια άλλη γλώσσα ξέρει να κάνει τέτοια τσαλίμια;


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2012)

Εγώ θα μιλήσω για το άλλο γλωσσικό φαινόμενο: την ιδεατή αγγλική. Μια αγγλική γλώσσα που υπάρχει μόνο στις μη αγγλόφωνες χώρες. Όχι σαν ολοκληρωμένη γλώσσα αλλά σαν συλλογή ξεκάρφωτων όρων που τους συναντάει κανείς σε έντυπα μόδας π.χ. Αναφέρομαι στη μόδα γιατί εκεί έχω παραστάσεις, είχα πάει π.χ. Γερμανία για μαθήματα γερμανικών και ανακάλυψα ότι μπορούσα να καταλάβω τα πάντα σε γερμανόφωνο περιοδικό μόδας, κάθε δεύτερη λέξη ήταν αγγλική. Τη γλύτωναν μόνο οι σύνδεσμοι, μερικές αντωνυμίες και μερικά ρήματα- υβρίδια, αγγλικά που κλίνονταν γερμανοπρεπώς. Μερικά από αυτά τα διεθνή αγγλικά δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα διαδεδομένα στον αγγλόφωνο κόσμο, κι ένα που μου έρχεται στο νου τώρα είναι το περίφημο ζάπιγκ, που έχω ακούσει διάλογο μεταξύ Έλληνα τουρίστα και Άγγλου κι ο έλληνας να μιλάει περί ζάπιγκ κι ο Άγγλος να μην καταλαβαίνει τι του λέει (όχι σαν το κορυφαίο are you going to wear a toilet? αλλά στην ίδια κατηγορία). 

Τώρα για το ζήτημα πως τα γράφουμε, η μόνη απάντηση είναι όπως τα λέει ο πιθανός αναγνώστης ήρωας. Υπάρχει όμως κι ένα όριο, γιατί κάνουμε μετάφραση, οπότε κάτι πρέπει να είναι στα ελλήνικος, όχι μόνο οι σύνδεσμοι και τα ρήματα. Και αναρωτιέμαι κιόλας γιατί τέτοια αποφεύγουμε τόσο τα ελληνικά. Για παράδειγμα στα γραφτά της Μήτσου πιο πάνω διαβάζω:
_To clear things up though, δεν είπα...
...να μεταφράζονται όλα τα fashion terms.
Τζίζας!_

Και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν του αρέσει η _ορολογία της μόδας_ ή _για να βάλουμε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους_ ή _προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων _ ή σε ποιά γραφή λέει ότι η παράβαση της τρίτης εντολής δεν πιάνει άμα γίνεται αγγλιστί :twit:

Και παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτά τα πίπτοου εγώ που μεγάλωσα σε αγγλόφωνο περιβάλλον και μένω στην Αγγλία είκοσι χρόνια δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν να το λέει, μόνο στα περιοδικά το έχω διαβάσει, παρόλο που το σχέδιο αυτό δεν είναι πρωτοφανές. Και για του λόγου το αληθές, αν ήταν διαδεδομένος ο όρος δεν θα χρειάζονταν διευκρινήσεις σαν αυτή εδώ: Peep-Toes or Open-Toes? Oύτε εξώνυχα τα λέγαμε, ούτε τίποτα, ανοιχτά παπούτσια τα λέγαμε, κι άμα είναι και εξώνυχα και εξώφτερνα τα λες πέδιλα.

ΥΓ Και μια που τα mules είναι γαλλική λέξη, μήπως δεν έπρεπε να τα λέμε μιούλ αλλά μουλ ή μιλ;


----------



## crystal (Jun 22, 2012)

Δεν τα γράφουμε όπως τα λέει ο πιθανός αναγνώστης, τα γράφουμε όπως θα τα έλεγε ο πιθανός ήρωας. 
Η γιαγιά της ηρωίδας της Αργυρώς μπορεί μια χαρά να πει "Βγάλε παιδί μου τ' άρβυλα καλοκαιριάτικα και φόρα τα μπλε σου τα πέδιλα, να πάρουν αέρα τα πόδια σου". Η ηρωίδα της Αργυρώς, αν περιγράφεται ως μια κοπελίτσα που κολλάει αυτοκόλλητα στις μισές σελίδες του Lucky και πάει για ψώνια κάθε Σάββατο, θ' απαντήσει "Αυτό το σορτς φοριέται με σανδάλια gladiator και στην τελική για καφέ πάω, δεν θα κυκλοφορώ πρωί-πρωί με τα peep-toes σαν κότα".

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μεταθέτουμε το βάρος στον μεταφραστή, ο οποίος είναι υποχρεωμένος να κάνει τους ήρωές του να ακούγονται φυσικοί στα μάτια του αναγνώστη. Με ό,τι γλωσσικά/εκπαιδευτικά κριτήρια κι αν γίνει η όποια παρέκκλιση, θα ξενίσει. Δουλειά της Αργυρώς είναι να διπλοτσεκάρει πώς λένε οι 16χρονες το τάδε και το δείνα, κι όχι να μάθει στις 16χρονες αναγνώστριες ότι τα mules είναι από τα γαλλικά κι άρα τα γράφουμε μιλ. Εδώ πέρα μιλάμε για μια αργκό που είναι ήδη διαμορφωμένη, κι εμείς ως μεταφραστές πρέπει να βρούμε τις σωστές αντιστοιχίες.


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2012)

Η διόρθωση έγινε.


----------



## Earion (May 29, 2013)

SBE said:


> Τα παπούτσια που λες παντως τα λενε εξώνυχα. Και τα άλλα στρωτά.





Earion said:


> Μπορεί το «ξώνυχο» να είναι ωραιότατη λέξη, ίσως μάλιστα και αυθεντική, να έχει ακουστεί δηλαδή πραγματικά σε στόματα ομιλητών, αλλά ξενίζει τη Μήτσο και τις κοπελούδες του βιβλίου της Αργυρώς, γιατί είναι πολύ «εγχώρια», θυμίζει κυράδες που πλένουν τα ρούχα στο πλυσταριό, δεν είναι μοντέρνα, δεν είναι «έτσι» ρε παιδί μου (δεν είναι «σικ» που θα ’λεγαν κάποτε οι μεγαλύτεροί μου).




*ρε-ZOOM-έ*

Δημοσθένης Κούρτοβικ​
Φέτος είναι ξανά της μόδας, έπειτα από αρκετές δεκαετίες, οι *εξώνυχες *γόβες. Οι ποιες; Πουθενά δεν θα συναντήσουμε αυτή τη λέξη. Σε κανένα γυναικείο ή lifestyle περιοδικό. Δεν ξέρω καμιά Ελληνίδα κάτω των πενήντα που να τη χρησιμοποιεί. Στη θέση της δίνει και παίρνει, σε όλες τις διαφημίσεις, όλα τα ρεπορτάζ αγοράς και όλα τα αμάραντα ακόμη γυναικεία χείλη, η λέξη peep-toe. Διότι άλλο να φοράς peep-toe γόβες και άλλο *εξώνυχες*. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση αισθάνεσαι σικάτη, στη δεύτερη χωριάτα. Μια μοντέρνα (αγγλική) ονομασία κάνει το παλιό καινούργιο και το συνηθισμένο γκλαμουράτο. Για τον ίδιο λόγο, κανένα μαγαζί που θέλει να έχει κάποιο γόητρο δεν κάνει πια εγκαίνια. Κάνει opening.

Δεν είμαι από εκείνους που κυνηγούν με το τουφέκι κάθε ξένη λέξη που τρυπώνει στην πάνσεπτη κιβωτό της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Απεναντίας, πιστεύω πως πολλές έχουν εξαρχής ή αποκτούν σιγά σιγά, χάρη στην κοινωνική πρακτική, νοηματικές αποχρώσεις που λείπουν από τις αντίστοιχες «γνήσια» ελληνικές, αν υπάρχουν. Χρησιμοποίησα αρκετές τέτοιες λέξεις στην προηγούμενη παράγραφο. Ας πάρουμε π.χ. την εξελληνισμένη «γκλαμουράτο» ή την τυπολογικά αναφομοίωτη lifestyle.

Και στις δύο το θετικά φορτισμένο, αρχικά, νόημα έχει σήμερα μια τεταμένη συμβιωτική σχέση με μια δευτερογενή νοηματική χροιά, ειρωνική και απαξιωτική. Αυτή την αμφισημία δεν μπορεί να την εκφράσει καμιά υπαρκτή ελληνική λέξη. Ή ας πάρουμε τη λέξη killer. Τα λεξικά γράφουν ότι σημαίνει δολοφόνος, φονιάς. Δεν λέμε όμως κίλερ τον οποιοδήποτε δολοφόνο, αλλά τον ψυχρό, επαγγελματία εκτελεστή ή ένα αδίστακτο άτομο που μετέρχεται κάθε μέσο για να πετύχει τον σκοπό του.

Ωστόσο, δεν μπορώ να βρω καμιά δικαιολογία (αν και μπορώ, βέβαια, να βρω εύκολα εξήγηση) για τις πολλές αγγλικές λέξεις και εκφράσεις που υποκαθιστούν σε σχεδόν όλους τους κοινωνικούς χώρους τα ακριβή ελληνικά ισοδύναμά τους, τα οποία μάλιστα είναι συχνά πιο ζωντανά και πιο εύχρηστα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω, για παράδειγμα, τι κερδίζουμε με το να λέμε τα σκαμπανεβάσματα «απς εν ντάουνς» (ups and downs). Η αγγλική έκφραση είναι χλομότερη από την ελληνική, άσε που είναι και πιο δυσπρόφερτη για τους Έλληνες. Ακόμη χειρότερα, σε όχι λίγες περιπτώσεις η τυφλή μίμηση της αγγλικής φτωχαίνει πραγματικά το λεξιλόγιο. Για παράδειγμα, η λέξη ball σημαίνει μπάλα, αλλά και μπαλιά. Η αγγλική δεν έχει ειδική λέξη για τη δεύτερη έννοια. Ακούω όμως ολοένα συχνότερα στο ραδιόφωνο και την τηλεόραση αθλητικούς ρεπόρτερ να λένε φράσεις του τύπου «οι μέσοι δεν μπορούν να περάσουν μπάλες για τους επιθετικούς».

Είναι διάχυτη η αντίληψη ότι για την κατάκλυση της ελληνικής από αγγλικές λέξεις και εκφράσεις φταίνε οι διαφημιστές, οι τεχνοκράτες και η τηλεόραση. Μακάρι να ήταν τόσο εντοπισμένες οι πηγές του προβλήματος. Έχω ακούσει άπειρες φορές καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου και συγγραφείς, που ξιφουλκούν δημόσια εναντίον του γλωσσικού ενδοτισμού (πολλοί από αυτούς και εναντίον του ενδοτισμού της εξωτερικής πολιτικής μας), να μιλούν ιδιωτικά για το «κόνσεπτ» του επόμενου «πρότζεκτ» τους, για το «έντιτινγκ» και τα «προυφς» των υπό έκδοσιν βιβλίων τους, για το πόσο «τάιτ» είναι η «ατζέντα» τους και πλήθος άλλα τέτοια. Έχοντας ταξιδέψει σε πολλές χώρες, μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω μια εντύπωση που εκπλήσσει πολλούς ξένους όταν έρχονται στην Ελλάδα: ότι «ο πιο αντιαμερικανικός λαός του κόσμου» είναι γλωσσικά ο πιο αμερικανόδουλος!

Τα Νέα, 19/5/2007


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2013)

Για να στρωνόμαστε στη (μεταφραστική) δουλειά!


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2013)

Μερικά από αυτά δεν τα έχω καν ακουστά. 
Σε τι διαφέρεi το scarpin από τις άλλες γόβες με τακούνι (και σε ποιά γλώσσα είναι), πέρα από το ότι στα ελληνικά σκαρπίνι είναι άλλο πράμα;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2013)

To scarpin είναι στα πορτογαλικά κι αντιστοιχεί στο αγγλικό pump:




Βλ. κ. http://visual.merriam-webster.com/clothing-articles/clothing/shoes/womens-shoes_1.php

ΥΓ Μην ανησυχείς αν δεν τα 'χεις ακούσει κάποια απ' αυτά· κανείς δεν γνωρίζει τα πάντα, ό,τι κι αν πιστεύει.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2013)

Τα mary janes τα λέμε μπαρέτες στα ελληνικά, πάντως. Όπως φαίνεται από τη σύγκριση των δύο εικόνων, δεν έχει να κάνει το όνομα με το ύψος του τακουνιού αλλά με το λουράκι (τη μπαρέτα) που υπάρχει μπροστά (διαπιστώνω ότι τα είδη των παπουτσιών είναι περισσότερα από όσα ζευγάρια έχω )


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Τα mary janes τα λέμε μπαρέτες στα ελληνικά, πάντως...


...απ' αυτήν όμως που δεν τρώγεται με τπτ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6619-energy-bar&p=74381&viewfull=1#post74381


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Τα mary janes τα λέμε μπαρέτες στα ελληνικά, πάντως. ...



All this is Spookland to me. :scared: Για φαντάσου! Σ' αυτό το νήμα έχω βάλει μόνο ένα βιντεάκι. Τσκ τσκ τσκ.

1-2-5 - The Fuzztones






"My name is Mary Jane and I walk down the lane..."


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2013)

Μια και δεν το είπαμε πιο πάνω, ας το πω τώρα: για τις σαγιονάρες (flip-flops) υπάρχει σημείωμα εδώ.

Τα clogs τα λέμε σαμπό; (Ή ξυλοπάπουτσα;)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2013)

Τα clogs τα λέμε «ξυλοπάπουτσα» μόνο αν είμαστε η Μικρή Ολλανδέζα. :twit: Μια φαshιονίστα που σέβεται τον εαυτό της, μάλιστα, δεν τα λέει καν «σαμπό», τα λέει κλογκς (τα τελευταία χρόνια παρατηρώ εκθρόνιση των γαλλικών και πρωτοκαθεδρία των αγγλικών στους όρους της μόδας. Μάλλον επειδή το υλικό με βάση το οποίο μεταφράζουν οι συντάκτες αντίστοιχων περιοδικών εδώ προέρχεται από τις ΗΠΑ).


----------



## Earion (Oct 22, 2013)

*clogs = κλάπες, snowshoes = κύκλα*

Μια που αναστήθηκε το νήμα, κι επειδή αναζητούμε ελληνικές αποδόσεις σε αγγλικούς/διεθνείς όρους, έχω να σας δείξω κάτι σχετικό που είχα ανασύρει τότε που γινόταν η συζήτηση, τότε δηλαδή που αναζητούσα πώς έλεγαν οι Βυζαντινοί τα τσόκαρα (ή ας τα πούμε σαμπό). Ιδού το κείμενο, με τις ελάχιστες δικές μου απαραίτητες επεμβάσεις:

Η λέξις _κλάπα_ παρά Βυζαντινοίς[SUP]1[/SUP] εδήλου 1) το ξύλινον υπόδημα (τσόκαρο) το χρησιμοποιούμενον και αλλαχού εν τη οικιακή οικονομία, συχνότατα όμως εις το λουτρόν: «Κλάπας ὑποδεδεμένας· ἐν τῷ βαλανείῳ γὰρ ὢν ἐτύγχανε».[SUP]2[/SUP] 2) την ποδοκάκην, το εν ειρκτή ξύλον το έχον μίαν η δύο οπάς εις τας οποίας ενεβάλλοντο οι πόδες του καταδίκου ή και τέσσαρας διά τας χείρας άμα και τους πόδας. Εκ του βυζαντινού άσματος περί του Ανδρονίκου παρατηρούνται οι στίχοι:_
Βάρτουν κ’ εις τες μασχάλες του τριακάνταρον μολύβι_
_και βάρτουν κ’ εις τα πόδια του δυο σιδερένιες κλάπες_.​ 
Παρά Βυζαντινοίς απαντά και ρήμα _κλαπώνω_ (εμβάλλω εις κλάπας τους πόδας). Εις βυζαντινόν άσμα φέρονται οι στίχοι:_
εδάρτ’ εσύραν το σχοινίν, εδήσασι τα χέρια,_
_τα πόδια μου κλαπώσασιν, τα πάντα μου πετάσαν,_
_εις φυλακήν μ’ εβάλασιν κ’ είμαι φυλακισμένος_.[SUP]3[/SUP]​ 
Σήμερον επίσης η λέξις _κλάπα_ δηλοί: Εμβάδα υπό τους τύπους _χλάπα_ (η), _χλαπί_ (το), _χλαπιά_, _χλαπάκια_ (Θήρα).[SUP]4[/SUP] Είδος υποδημάτων «τσαρούχια του χιονιού σαν μικρά τεψιά χωρίς κόθρους» κατεσκευασμένα εκ ξύλου και συγκροτούμενα διά λωρίδων εκ βοΐου δέρματος (Θεσσαλία).[SUP]5[/SUP] Τεμάχιον δέρματος (σόλα), το οποίον είτε καρφώνεται (αν είναι κατειργασμένον) εις το τσαρούχι, είτε προσδένεται εις αυτό δι’ ιμάντων (αν είναι ακατέργαστον) (Εύβοια, Στρόπωνες).[SUP]6[/SUP] Το εμπρόσθιον μέρος του πέλματος του τσαρουχιού (Στερεά Ελλάς, Αρτοτίνα).[SUP]7[/SUP] Εν Κρήτη (Ρέθυμνον), υπό τον τύπον _κλαπούτσα_ (η), λέγεται η παντόφλα η οποία κατασκευάζεται όταν αποκοπή το άνω μέρος του στιβανίου· ενταύθα και η παροιμία: _Το καλό παπούτσι κάνει και καλό κλαπούτσι_ (επί της εννοίας ότι τα καλά πράγματα ακόμη και αν παλαιωθούν είναι καλά).[SUP]8[/SUP]
1. Λεξ. Du Cange εν λ. Παρά Σουΐδα: «κωλόβαθρον· τῆς λεγομένης κλάπας παρὰ πολλοῖς». Φέρεται επίσης και ο τύπος _κλάπος_ παρά Ι. Τζέτζη … Πρβλ. Κοραήν, _Άτακτα_ 1, 68, και Γ. Χατζιδάκιν, _ΕΕΒΣ_ 1 (1924), σ. 198.
2. Δίων ο Κάσσιος, 77.4.
3. Στέφανος Σαχλίκης, _Γραφαί και στίχοι_ (έκδ. G. wagner), σ. 85, στίχ. 212-214.
4. _Ιστορικόν Λεξικόν_ [= _ΙΛ_] 115α, 48. 547β, 99. Και Κοραής, Άτακτα 1, 68: _κλάπος_ είναι το ξύλινον υπόδημα.
5. Αρχείον Ιστορικού Λεξικού. Εν Ευβοία (Μετόχι) και εν Ζαγορά Βόλου, ξύλινοι κύκλοι τους οποίους θέτουν υπό τους πόδας διά να βαδίζουν επί της χιόνος λέγονται _κύκλα _(τα). _ΙΛ_ 602, 58 και 428, 228.
6. _ΙΛ_ 499, 11.
7. Αρχείον Ιστορικού Λεξικού.
8. Αρχείον Ιστορικού Λεξικού.​ 
Δικαίος Βαγιακάκος. «Τοπωνύμια εις –άδο». _Αθηνά_ 56 (1952), σ. 15-17.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2013)

Earion said:


> Η λέξις _κλάπα_ παρά Βυζαντινοίς[SUP]1[/SUP] εδήλου ... 2) την ποδοκάκην, το εν ειρκτή ξύλον το έχον μίαν η δύο οπάς εις τας οποίας ενεβάλλοντο οι πόδες του καταδίκου ή και τέσσαρας διά τας χείρας άμα και τους πόδας.


...ενώ το αντίστοιχο στα Αγγλικά είναι _to clap in irons_!


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

Ενθουσιάστηκα κι εγώ με την _κλάπα_, επειδή στο _stocks_ έχω μόνο την _ποδοκάκκη_, και σκοπεύω να κάνω κάποια προσθήκη στα όργανα βασανιστηρίων.


----------

